# favorite vegetable?



## luvs (Dec 17, 2004)

mine is probably carrots, coined and steamed, with butter and ground sage, a little salt, and pepper.
i also love early-pick baby spinach w/ garlic, seasalt, and fresh-cracked black pepper barely wilted in olive oil.
i love lightly steamed green beans dipped in hollandaise as a snack or for dinner. 
and i love tomatoes in Kraft cucumber ranch dressing. 
zucchini and yellow summer squash are other favorites. in butter and black pepper, i mean. 
how 'bout you?


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 17, 2004)

Asparagus - steamed
fresh green beans
brussel sprouts
artichokes with mayo and lemon
zucchini sauteed in butter with onions and Italian seasoning
spinach lightly sauteed in olive oil with salt, pepper, garlic, and crushed red pepper
potatoes - mashed, au gratin, hashbrowns, scalloped, etc. but my favorite has to handcut french fries


----------



## Lifter (Dec 17, 2004)

Gotta love those carrots, but I like mine "speared" as opposed "coined", definitely "steamed" (if cooked!)

Otherwise carrots and celery with blue cheese dip!  (Or dill!)

Summertime, home grown tomato's, with sea salt and fresh ground pepper...or stuffed with tuna salad? (Okay, technically, they're a "fruit")

Bell peppers grown in your own garden, so crisp, so sweet, unlike what you get in "the store"...

Broccholi?  Raw or lightly steamed?  In either case, with a cheese sauce/dip to accompany?

Cucumber?  Perfect "fill up" food, dips well, source of all the different superb pickles and relishes, the true "heart" of a good Greek Salad...

Crsipy fresh, very stiff green or wax beans, steamed and "seasoned"...

An "honest feed" of baked beans?  Chili, with no kidney beans? (Too awful to contemplate!)

How are you supposed to pick just one?

Life would be pretty awful without the wonderful bounty of veggies, aside from what they do for us, medically...

(Did I mention how much onions and garlic add to Life, if not just cooking?)

Lifter


----------



## chez suz (Dec 18, 2004)

Brocolli Rabe is one of my favorites...I saute it w/olive oil and lots of slices of garlic.....I also mix it w/little browned potatoes and chunks of sausage...and of course slices of garlic..
Or as a dinner Brocolli Rabe Sausage and pasta..and lots of slices of garlic!


----------



## GB (Dec 18, 2004)

Too many favorites to pick from. Broccoli, broccoli rabe, asparagus, artichokes, kale, collard greens, lettuce (all types), green beans, onions, cucumber, zucchini, tomatoes, celery, and most others.


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh, dear.  I guess you can tell we are all food lovers.  Favorite?  Impossible!


----------



## Pam Leavy (Dec 20, 2004)

It is difficult to choose.  I do have a soft spot for zucchini.

Lately I have been slicing it into rounds about an inch thick, brushing with olive oil/ garlic and grilling them.  You can also sprinkle some parmesan on if you want to.

It is sooooo nice.

Sometimes I grill up different veggies including the zucchini.

Pam


----------



## middie (Dec 20, 2004)

corn and potatoes


----------



## pdswife (Dec 20, 2004)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Asparagus - steamed
> fresh green beans
> brussel sprouts
> artichokes with mayo and lemon
> ...



That's about the same as my list.  I'd leave the red pepper out of the spinach and put mashed potatoes on the end of the potato list. Baked with butter salt and a lot of bacon would be at the head of the line.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 20, 2004)

broccoli
corn
green beans
carrots
potatoes
tomatoes
squash- yellow crook neck & zucchini
okra
cauliflower
asparagus
cucumbers
I'm sure there are more but I just can't think of them right now. :roll:


----------



## Haggis (Dec 21, 2004)

Potatoes. This vegetable comes closest to being able to do everything except make you a cup of coffee...but it does make you a nice cup of vodka!

As a man of small stature said: "Boil em, fry em, stick em in a stew".


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2004)

to add to my list, potatoes! i forgot about potatoes. i love yukon golds best, and these baby reds. yukon baked and red mashed are my favorites.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

I too love potatoes, all of them, no matter what you do to them I love potatoes.  Even raw (especially the yukon ones) sliced thin with a little salt and fresh ground pepper.  I nearly like all vegies, except the ones that get slimy and wilt like last weeks salad.  If I had to rate 1-10, after the potatoe, 

asparagus
green beans
corn
baby peas
brussel sprouts
onions (including shallots)
raw carrots
cauliflower
broccili
parsnip and most all root vegetables.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 21, 2004)

I like all kinds of veggies, even those I don't like much -- like peas, I find good for flavor in creamed potatoes!


----------



## Lifter (Dec 22, 2004)

OOOOHHHH YES! Chocolate Chef once more  sails it through the bullseye!

Small sweet green peas, mashed potato, chicken or turkey with gravy...A "Trinity" experience of taste and texture...

We should start a column on potato's, separate from this, as there are good arguments on which type to be used in which recipe, but I'm trying to get planed out, now, after daughter's plane was 4 hours late, and I'm still staring from 30 miles night driving cross-country...

Lifter


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

Broccoli, any way but raw, fresh green beans, and fresh bi-colored or white corn.


----------

